# now it's your turn! Ideas for partially corded poodle 'do



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Temperance is due for a good grooming. Her topknot and tail are corded/cording (one year in) and I've kept her in a cute Miami for the most part. 
Right now we are 3 months since her last major groom (i do her fft and bathing) so she's got a bit of growth on her. Its a grown out Miami. 

Edited to state that her bracelets are NOT corded. just her topknot and tail.

I have an appointment on Monday w/ Tintlet (aka Seelie's grammy ) and Temperance will have her first real pro groom since Cameo worked on her 18 months ago. 

So I've asked on FB for ideas as to what would look cute w/ Temperance's corded tk and tail ... and I've had suggestions:

Lamb
retro Pony doodle w/ mane and bell bottoms (if we go there, i'm going to have to cord the rest of her "mane")
Miami (her usual)
HCC 
Corded HCC
Modified Lamb w/ bell bottoms


Now I'm asking you!

Here is a picture of Temperance in all her glory. (I adore her in her scruffiness) 


she's helping organize. by faerie made, on Flickr


Downward dog by faerie made, on Flickr


Morning sun by faerie made, on Flickr


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

and i'm trying to get pics of her standing but she keeps running up to me every time i see her.


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

I vote Pony doodle 

Do you have to cord the hair yourself or is it a natural thing??


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I vote lamb with nicely blended bell bottoms


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

faerie said:


> and i'm trying to get pics of her standing but she keeps running up to me every time i see her.


Sunny does that EVERY time I try to take a picture of him standing, etc. too!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I vote lamb with nicely blended bell bottoms


i think that sounds like a great idea. make her a bit edgy  heh ...like me!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Love the edgy lamb idea. 

Also love her in Miami but the lamb would be a nice change.

Give Gloria a big squeeze from Suri and I!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

I love her in the Miami, but I'm excited to do something different. Maybe in summer well go back. 

I'll give Gloria your howdy


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I love the Ponyoodle idea. I think cording the mane & the socks would be really cool.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm going to file that idea away.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

her cords look amazing! i hope Harleys look that well done in 6 months time!!!!

I love the pony doodle idea... but having been growing out Harley in HCC i think it would look fantastic on Tempy too!!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm just waiting for pics ... From Leooonie as well!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

I've decided to not cord her all over. I love snuggling with her soft body. I need poodle fluff too!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i went with the lamb clip w/ bell bottoms. it will be a few months before the legs fill in properly but it looks pretty awesome.

gloria clipped the scraggly ends of her cords and they really look nice. 
i haven't corded temperance's ears. they are brushed (a huge challenge!)


Temperance in her lamb clip with bell bottoms! by faerie made, on Flickr

i'll also start a new thread to show her now.


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Looking good. Love the cords.


----------

